
Study finds bad bosses could turn you into a great boss - ascar
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-12/uocf-sfb120318.php
======
ascar
Personally I have learned most of the stuff I want to do as a boss from
experiencing them first hand from the great bosses I had. But missing these
things while working with a mediocre boss, just emphasized how good these
things felt for me. E.g. a 30 minute regularly scheduled weekly/bi-weekly 1:1
in a private environment is something I found great and really missed when non
longer having it.

